# replacing Fluval hoses - What size?



## keymastr (May 25, 2015)

I recently removed the hoses on my 206 to clean them and the combination of flimsy corrugated hose and a connection method that is less than solid has resulted in a slow leak. I want to switch to smooth walled pvc and hose clamps for both the more solid connection as well as increased flow from the smoother walls. 

Is the inside diameter 5/8ths of an inch for these tubes? Seems like I read someone else suggest that was the proper size.


----------



## keymastr (May 25, 2015)

Nobody has replaced these? Seems like a no brainer if you want any equipment inline since the stock hoses are so flimsy.


----------



## ct60g (Dec 15, 2015)

Hey keymastr, 

I recently had the exact same issue with my Fluval 404. Yes the interior diameter you need is 5/8. I went with reinforced vinyl tubing for my replacement, and it works great, but I see myself also switching to PVC in the future. Good luck, and let me know how it goes!


----------



## cjp999 (Nov 18, 2008)

This is what I used for a Fluval 305 when I add a Griggs reactor:

Air Delights | Watts Plumbing Products | W-42142810 Watts Tubing SBVMK10 7/8X5/8X10 PRE-CUT BRAIDED VINYL
https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.1000124619.html

I still use the original fluval hose. This hose just filled in the two short missing sections when I added the Griggs reactor.

It's 5/8 I.D. and 7/8" O.D. No idea what led me to it. I put it to use over 5 years ago so I don't recall much about it. Haven't changed my setup since, so it has held up well. The braided hose does not kink or collapse, although the tightest arc I bend it to is about 8" diameter, so I haven't put it to much of a test.


----------



## creekbottom (Apr 5, 2012)

You can use 16/22 size hose from ehiem, I like using that stuff. Or you can go to Home Depot and pick up the same size hose and use that.


----------



## ct60g (Dec 15, 2015)

I use the same hose as cjp999, that's the reinforced vinyl hose I was talking about. On my filter, the 5/8 ID vinyl hose fits right onto the aqua-stop, and the connectors still work as well, so I was able to do away with all of the old fluval ribbed hose.


----------

